# Peptides



## paulzee (May 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wanted to see everyone's opinions on jumping on a peptide cycle, before I've done anything else (test etc..) appeals to me more so due to side effects / health related (to a degree) before anyone asks I'm not just a newb who hasn't trained before etc.. been training almost three years and thinking of getting on a cycle in the next year or so anyway but the ease of obtaining peptides over proper gear etc..

Any feedback is welcome and info that you can throw my way would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to UGB.

What are your present goals / what are you looking to accomplish with peptides? How old are you? Diet? Tells us a bit more about yourself and we can provide better advice.


----------



## paulzee (May 6, 2014)

Currently 24, strength / aesthetic goals, diet is in order count calories track macros weigh everything up currently cutting. Training wise usually 4 days a week focusing on compound movements, 

Shoulders / Triceps - Heavy push pres, CGBP, few tricep acessories.
Back / Bi's - Deadlifts, Rows, Lat Pulldown, Pull up's / Chin up's / Barbell Curls
Chest - Flat / Incline Barbell Press, Flyes, Dips
Legs - Highbar back squats, goblet squats. 
Plus misc accessory work / mobility work on days when I'm training face pulls / ankle work etc.. Looking to change my routine up a bit squat another 1-2 times a week etc.. 

Currently cutting, started very over weight 2.5 years ago, dropped to 97kg last year back up to 120kg currently (due to just loving food too much, put on size in this time as I'm leaner at my bf now 22% than I was previously) not looking to get on anything till I'm almost 10% regardless just wanted to get some info and start researching.


----------



## bvs (May 6, 2014)

i had the same idea of doing peptides before i cycle similar to yourself (ghrp 6, ghrp 2, mod grf 1-29, peg mgf). personally looking back i wouldnt have bothered. unless you have the money to burn its not worth it. ghrp 6 is good in some people to increase appitite but that doesnt seem to be what you are after.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2014)

Training looks fine, you're tracking macros so good on ya' there. On a cut, I'm with BVS - don't think peptides is going to do much for you other than lighten your wallet. I think you could accomplish the same by adjusting your diet. Here's one approach: calculate your TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) using one of the many on-line sites. Dial-in your macros (eg. are you cycling carbs? running full-on keto? some sort of Paleo variant? you get the idea) and then apply a mild caloric restriction - no more than 10% at first - & give yourself 2-3 weeks and reassess. 

I'm not against peptides - they're not for me but I know some who have used them - I just don't see where they'll help you in a case like this.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## paulzee (May 6, 2014)

Cheers for the responses, diet is in check 100% already calc TDEE, currently eating a 500 cal deficit etc.. refeed every few weeks. Diet needs to be more strict as I'm currently eating at maintenance / slight surplus rather then a deficit due to being hungry always (I'm a big eater lol), before I fell off the band wagon I was doing CKD and seeing consistent results. But I' not looking to get on them NOW or as a solution to cut quicker etc. Want to see what I'm at 10% and do a clean bulk with or w/out peptides/gear. Not sure yet just depends how much research I can done ideally I would like to get on gear but a) sourcing them b)quality of the goods c)legality is a bit of a hassle compared to peptides. 

All just drawing up information here to make an informed decision, from little reserach I know there are compounds oto use that will aid in my goals, side effects over using gear too (need more info on this too whilst I research). 

Is the gear vs peptides cost that significant? Bearing in mind I'm from Australia so it's priced ridiculously.

Thanks for the information though feel free to pass on more info


----------



## gymrat827 (May 6, 2014)

your not going to see any strength gains, nor growth.  Just fatloss, recovery and very mild GH type benefits.  sleep, hair/skin, etc

you want igf LR3, PEG MGF......those will increase the amount of cells you have....allow you to get bigger by an increase in cell count...not just growing & expanding your existing cells


----------



## sourcenyne (May 6, 2014)

Read this shit pls.


CJC1295 w/ DAC and Ipamorelin plus EGCG and huperzine A is the best protocol for increasing GH release, period.

Before anyone talks about GH "bleed" or female GH release patterns due to affinity complex, just read Mike Arnold's write-up.
It works. I'm on it right now and it feels stronger than 6iu rips which I ran all last year.

PEG and IGF are solid for site-specific growth but not necessary.


----------



## paulzee (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the informative replies guys, will keep researching and make my decision. Ideally I'd prefer to get on gear anyway but we will see how it goes!


----------



## zicjam (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for such a nice piece of information about peptides and their uses.I really think peptides contribute towards a lot of researches and benefits.


*Research Peptides
UK
*


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to the board ... I agree peptides are not worth the effort ... reminds me of all the supplements I bought from reading muscle and fitness back in the day ... I should hired a trainer and studied nutrition much more seriously ... this is a great place to get info on diet and watch logs of others who are serious and disciplined ...

I will say that if you've been training seriously for 3 years and your at 22% bodyfat your diet is no where near on point ... not being negative or flaming you ... I'm simply suggesting that have an opportunity to learn from others here quickly .... who help you teach your goals ...

Also add in cardio for 30 to 60 minutes 3 to 4 times per week ... that will put your fat loss into over drive ... plus you get other fitness and health benefits ... 

I also wanted to say great job for the results your getting and keep us posted on your future results ...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2020)

Pooptides......


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 28, 2020)

you guys said it i did run a cycle of legit lgd-4033 and my muscles were as hard as a rock...i wanted to run the mk-677 for better shin and other effects but the real one worked great. got lean and vascular but then i tried to save a few bucks and switched to proven peptides and what ever you do dont do that they are bunk and alot of people are getting side effects that are not suppose to happen like blurred vision. the company was legit in Florida but now they are not. look up their ceo on linkedin and if you still want to order that is on you.


----------

